# Alum Creek Spillway Success



## Mule

My brother and I went to the spillway tonight and caught a 36" Musky. It was the first Musky I had ever caught and it was truly an experience of a life time. Also earlier in the month I caught a 22 1/2 inch, 7 lbs small mouth bass. My brother caught a 40 inch musky and a 18 inch saugeye. So they are in there. You just got to get out there and test your luck. Also last week I had two that got away. one was too big to fit in the net we have. And a special thanks goes out to "FishSlim" who was able to help us out. Pics of all fish caught out of there to come...


----------



## Joey209

Mule said:


> My brother and I went to the spillway tonight and caught a 36" Musky. It was the first Musky I had ever caught and it was truly an experience of a life time. Also earlier in the month I caught a 22 1/2 inch, 7 lbs small mouth bass. My brother caught a 40 inch musky and a 18 inch saugeye. So they are in there. You just got to get out there and test your luck. Also last week I had two that got away. one was too big to fit in the net we have. And a special thanks goes out to "FishSlim" who was able to help us out. Pics of all fish caught out of there to come...


7 lb smallmouth? Im sorry but I call shennanigans


----------



## TDFleischer

Congrats on the smallie. I believe you!

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## Clayton

My belief depends on you producing an amazing picture lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Joey209

All Im sayin is bass fisherman fish for years(not farm ponds) and will barely break 7lbs for a LMB,let alone a smallmouth of that size.


----------



## stanimals2

I caught a 5 pound crappie in the same lake ! Just sayin LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mule

This is that small mouth. for all of those who are skeptic.


----------



## nitsud

Wow!

That's a pretty fish, and pretty huge!


----------



## Mule

and joey if you are still skeptic, then I do believe that "FishSlim" can vouch for me. He was there.


----------



## Mule

the other pictures will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Photog

He talks the talk....and walks the walk.
Grats!


----------



## CaptKC

Joey209 said:


> All Im sayin is bass fisherman fish for years(not farm ponds) and will barely break 7lbs for a LMB,let alone a smallmouth of that size.


Yummy!!


----------



## Mule

The fish are in there. I caught the smallie and the musky on a 1/2 oz. red eye shad, bluegill pattern lip-less crank bait.


----------



## nitsud

Is that a side of greens? Classy!


----------



## Magilla

What a great post!!!!! Mule you the MAN!
I must admit, I was abit skeptical.....7 lb small mouth? 
But you shut eveyone up with that picture Nice JOB


----------



## zack pahl

Mule, you have indeed set the bar high for all of us Smallie guys! I honestly doubt any of us are gonna be able to top that Smallie in Central Ohio! Congrats man


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Way to go man! That is an amazing smallie! Glad you were able have these doubters eat there words.....


----------



## Mule

I don't mean to be rude. But if that's the game people want to play...And it was truly a catch of a lifetime, that was pure luck. Thanks to all who give good reply's. And nice picture of the crow...


----------



## Perchy101

Man, great Smallie... No doubt about it... Can't take that away from you...

But, I really don't see that fish bein 7 lbs.... 

Again, nice fish!


----------



## homepiece

Perchy101 said:


> Man, great Smallie... No doubt about it... Can't take that away from you...
> 
> But, I really don't see that fish bein 7 lbs....
> 
> Again, nice fish!


Gotta love the e-weight critics. 
For a weight to be accepted as proper by e-critics..
Your picture must include:
1. Photo of you holding the fish on a scale. 
2. Certification from Ohio Weights and measures showing that the scale is accurate. 
3. Tape measure showing length, must be certified the same as the scale.
4. That day's newspaper.
5. Another person in the picture giving the thumbs up validating its contents.
6. Everything must then be notarized.

If you do that, then you should be in the clear. Regardless, awesome fish.


----------



## Mule

homepiece said:


> Gotta love the e-weight critics.
> For a weight to be accepted as proper by e-critics..
> Your picture must include:
> 1. Photo of you holding the fish on a scale.
> 2. Certification from Ohio Weights and measures showing that the scale is accurate.
> 3. Tape measure showing length, must be certified the same as the scale.
> 4. That day's newspaper.
> 5. Another person in the picture giving the thumbs up validating its contents.
> 6. Everything must then be notarized.
> 
> If you do that, then you should be in the clear. Regardless, awesome fish.


That is too funny. You get 1000 Internets...(awesome post points).


----------



## JOJOFLY

GREAT fish!!!-GREAT crow comment!!! GREAT rules to prove a fish!!!


----------



## JamesT

First let me say that I will be stoked, if I ever catch a smallie that big during the rest of my life(probably 40 more years of fishing in me).

2nd (and I hate fish cops on this site)

That is not 22" (measure your fingers and the fish and do a proportion, unless your shaquille good luck)

Or 7 lbs.

What did you weigh it on?

Awesome catch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mule

measured with a tape measure. weighed with a pocket weight. Haters will hate that's a fact of life. But here is that 36 inch Musky I took last night. And I throw back all fish I catch.


----------



## Fishingislife

Congrats on the fish Mule...


----------



## JamesT

Not trying to hate.


At all.

What is a pocket weight?

Is it a rapala/berkely digital scale or a rusty zebco (better yet, sport fisher aka kmart) rusty spring scale?


----------



## JamesT

If you are bored.

Google image

"7 lb smallmouth"


----------



## Mule

homepiece said:


> Gotta love the e-weight critics.
> For a weight to be accepted as proper by e-critics..
> Your picture must include:
> 1. Photo of you holding the fish on a scale.
> 2. Certification from Ohio Weights and measures showing that the scale is accurate.
> 3. Tape measure showing length, must be certified the same as the scale.
> 4. That day's newspaper.
> 5. Another person in the picture giving the thumbs up validating its contents.
> 6. Everything must then be notarized.
> 
> If you do that, then you should be in the clear. Regardless, awesome fish.


James, anything I tell you will not be up to these standards. Sorry for your conspiracy theories. But this one is not a just a fish tale. If the picture didn't provide you enough satisfaction, then I dont know what to tell you.


----------



## Mule

JamesT said:


> If you are bored.
> 
> Google image
> 
> "7 lb smallmouth"


Here you go. This fish looks smaller then mine...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:15&biw=1024&bih=574


----------



## JamesT

Was it really weighed?


On what?

Or was it just a "7lber" bc that's what you and your buddy thought that's what it was?

And the fish In the pic looks at least a lb bigger than yours.

I'm out and yes I seriously doubt that fish was even weighed...


----------



## Pigsticker

Congrats on an awesome fish Ohio smallie, fish of a lifetime for most Ohio anglers. Nobody can take that away from u. But...I never do this but that fish is lucky to be 5lbs. I know, I know its all about how u hold them. U look like an average size Guy and I'm not, I'm 6'5 and the pics I have in my gallery of 2 smallies at 6lb Ish look a lot bigger next to me than yours does next to u. I'm not sayin, I'm just sayin. I truly hate to be negative towards you. Also Congrats on the ski's and eye. The ski looks every bit what u said but of course the bass is the crown gem in that mess of fish you've been catching. Irregardless of what I said imo that's the nicest pound for pound fish I've seen come outta the spillway including 50" skis and 8lb saugeyes.


----------



## JamesT

Also kudos for not holding it at "go go gadget Arm's length" like the vast majority do.


----------



## Mule

The proof is in the picture. Take it as you will. I don't care. I know what I know, and pictures last a lifetime...or at least a while. It's up for you all to gawk at. Not being cocky about it. As I said it was just pure luck. And a once in a lifetime fish. Happy posting.


----------



## st.slippy

Great fish!!!


----------



## Perchy101

homepiece said:


> Gotta love the e-weight critics.
> For a weight to be accepted as proper by e-critics..
> Your picture must include:
> 1. Photo of you holding the fish on a scale.
> 2. Certification from Ohio Weights and measures showing that the scale is accurate.
> 3. Tape measure showing length, must be certified the same as the scale.
> 4. That day's newspaper.
> 5. Another person in the picture giving the thumbs up validating its contents.
> 6. Everything must then be notarized.
> 
> If you do that, then you should be in the clear. Regardless, awesome fish.


My Dad caught a 5.25 LB smallie awhile back and was on the front of the Fishing Mag/Report thing you pick up at the bait shops... 

I'm just not seeing 7#'s there... Not saying it is or isn't... Just personally don't see 7#'s.


----------



## hang_loose

Congrats on your nice fish Mule!!! Great sportsmanship on the C&R.....Please don't take this wrong but I would have taken the smallie out of that shooting barrel and released it into a private pond if you had permission from the pond owner. That beauty has a target on its side now. 

Anyway Mule, Mount that picture on your wall.....Its still just as impressive and the original is still alive.......


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Both of them are nice BIG bruisers, and forgive me but would guess maybe a little resentment...by the way, nice CROW too!


----------



## dre

Mule very nice fish!! Advice though. For here on out I would just post the length of the fish, there will ALWAYS be skeptics of the actual weight of your fish. Happens all the time on here. Not sure why, anyway again great smallie, I could only wish to get one that big out of the creeks/rivers around here!


----------



## CaptKC

Great fish Mule! I believe ya....looks every bit of 7lbs to me. Lots of jealous people in this world.


----------



## Mizzy

Hey Mule! I believe you man ! I think if we tally it up, the believers win  . Great Catch! 

Hey, you don't think I saw you that night ? I showed up at 8 and stayed till 12am. I was this asian guy in a hoodie and black/red sneakers. I think I asked you or your friend for a light.


----------



## Mule

Mizzy said:


> Hey Mule! I believe you man ! I think if we tally it up, the believers win  . Great Catch!
> 
> Hey, you don't think I saw you that night ? I showed up at 8 and stayed till 12am. I was this asian guy in a hoodie and black/red sneakers. I think I asked you or your friend for a light.


Ummm...not sure. I caught the musky on saturday. I was there with my brother, his friend and his son. It's possible you may of seen me, and or asked me for a light. I cant remember. However I did call the law on people catching musky on the rocks under the bridge with a net, they would net one and take it up to their car and do it over and over. They caught over 6 musky while I was there up to the time the law came.


----------



## CaptKC

I saw those guys too Mule...glad you called the law. I approached those guys in the parking lot and they were quick and eager to "show off" their catch and proceed to open up a cooler with 3 huge Musky in it. One of the guys says Musky taste better than saugeye....all I could do was roll my eyes. I heard they were netting those fish in the shallow rocks below the bridge. 

Had another guy that was quick to show off his catch too in the parking lot and proceeded to open the trunk of his car. Said he caught a 40 lb musky and was so excited to show me. Pulled a musky out of a trash bag that was probably 36-38 inches and maybe 15 pounds. Asked him what he was going to do with it and said he was going to eat it....I asked him if he's ever eaten musky before and said no....some people crack me up...just have to laugh sometimes. Tried to tell him they are sport fish and not good table fare but wasn't interested in hearing it. 

By the way, ended up with a 34" that night too.


----------



## Mushijobah

Lots of characters at that spillway this spring! I liked the guys yelling FISH ON!!! and hooting/hollerin'. Glad you got LE involved.


----------



## Joey209

CaptKC said:


> Yummy!!


Thats a very clever pic but I aint eatin crow cuz I still dont believe it. Im not tryin to start nothin but a 7 lb smallie from Alum is kinda hard to believe. If it was lake Erie this wld be a different story. Its a wonderful catch and a catch of a lifetime for 90 percent of fisherman. If it was indeed 7 lbs you shoulda took it to ODNR cuz it might have been a Ohio record for 2011. You might of got a bunch of BPS swag out of it. Cuz lets be honest, with all the pressure Alum spillway is gettin lately that fish will be on someone elses wall sometime soon


----------



## hatfield75

Nice fish Mule.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

You guys are right. That fish ain't 7 lbs. It's 7.16 lbs and it tasted great! Feel free to comment......


----------



## Mizzy

Mushijobah said:


> Lots of characters at that spillway this spring! I liked the guys yelling FISH ON!!! and hooting/hollerin'. Glad you got LE involved.


Hah! I was fishing near those guys Saturday night. I saw them catch a couple, 1 musky. I asked one those guys for a light, but it wasn't Mule. 

Went to the spillway today from 7-9:30pm. Caught only 1 saugeye that weighed just 1.5lbs, but I liked that catch. Also bought my first ever fishing pole at Dicks for $20 bucks, I love it haha. 

Saw a fairly large saugeye pop its back out of the water near me and it moved its scales. Then it submerged, tossed my white twister tail towards but didn't get a bite. It was like watching a loch ness monster haha


----------



## Bubbagon

The spillway sounds awesome!


----------



## Mule

Mushijobah said:


> Lots of characters at that spillway this spring! I liked the guys yelling FISH ON!!! and hooting/hollerin'. Glad you got LE involved.


thats me and my brother yelling FISH ON. I just get too excited. This is the first year i'm actually getting in to big fish fishing.


----------



## Mule

Capital outdoorsman said:


> You guys are right. That fish ain't 7 lbs. It's 7.16 lbs and it tasted great! Feel free to comment......


Ha! Thats awesome bro, You got a pic, i would like to see it again! NICE!


----------



## hang_loose

Joey209 said:


> Thats a very clever pic but I aint eatin crow cuz I still dont believe it. Im not tryin to start nothin but a 7 lb smallie from Alum is kinda hard to believe. If it was lake Erie this wld be a different story. Its a wonderful catch and a catch of a lifetime for 90 percent of fisherman. If it was indeed 7 lbs you shoulda took it to ODNR cuz it might have been a Ohio record for 2011. You might of got a bunch of BPS swag out of it. Cuz lets be honest, with all the pressure Alum spillway is gettin lately that fish will be on someone elses wall sometime soon


Joey209, A 7lb smallie out of Alum might be hard to believe just like the state record saugeye was caught out of Antrim lake. Hopefully that smallie can last that long to be a state record out of Alum. But like I said earlier, thats a shooting barrel for fish.


----------



## Wildturkey

I'm not too proud to admit I'm jealous... That's a dam nice fish!


----------



## Mushijobah

LOL keep on yelling brotha...it's good entertainment when the fish aint bitin'! Also...why is a 7lber out of the spillway unbelieveable? Every once in a while the bass guys get them that size up in the lake. It's like catching monster eyes or muskie down there...happens occasionally.


----------



## Eric E

Good lord, a bunch of jealous women on here, geez. Who cares how much it weighs, it is hell of a fish! Congrats!!

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## acklac7

hell of a Smallmouth, caught one that big on the Scioto a few years back while fishing for flatheads, tried to eat a 7" bluegill! 

I'll believe the 22.5" but them pocket scales are notoriously inaccurate, which is the main reason I don't use them or even bother weighing my fish...Only asking for trouble IMO.

And some of us regulars should seriously think about starting a volunteer "FOP" program: *F*isherman* O*n *P*atrol. Like get deputized as ODNR/Law enforcement so that we can write citations and such. These poaching stories of heavily pressured/posted spots are really starting to get old...

And nice Job on that HOG fishlim...been out of the loop for a bit, thing is a piggy!:B


----------



## MuskieJim

Man, 7 pounder! That's HUGE. This one was only 6!! Nice fish!


----------



## acklac7

MuskieJim said:


> Man, 7 pounder! That's HUGE. This one was only 6!! Nice fish!


Location plz.


----------



## Dandrews

I have a Berkley digital scale, I&#8217;m not sure how accurate it is but last year I caught a 26&#8221; saugeye that registered just over 6 lb I thought it was heavier and I caught a 25&#8221; hybrid striper that registered 9lb 4 oz, I wouldn&#8217;t have guessed it at quite that much.
From Smallmouth Bass: An In-Fisherman Handbook of Strategies, the formula for a bass when you only have a length measurement is Length x Length x Length (to the nearest 1/4 inch) /1600. Obviously that&#8217;s only a ballpark number. By that formula a 22.5&#8221; smallmouth could weigh 7 lb.


----------



## andesangler

Aw, lighten up a little, fellas. Mule, I'm reminded of an old saying. "The dogs bark, but the parade marches on." Something like that anyhow. Very nice fish. And don't sell yourself short--sure, a catch like that is a lot of right place/right time, but not entirely. Register for your Fish Ohio pin, frame that photo, and go out and try to catch another.

CaptKC, I like that crow pic. Very useful.

andesangler


----------



## Gottagofishn

This has been my favorite thread today..........Mule, beautiful fish, both of them. Nice way to beat all of this sucky weather..

KC.....ur slayin me............ Caw, Caw.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

I caught a 9 lb smallmouth in Alum. I know it was 9 lb cause I weighted it on the same baby scales they I weightd my 23 lb son on when he was born.


----------



## Pigsticker

Fishin Finatic said:


> I caught a 9 lb smallmouth in Alum. I know it was 9 lb cause I weighted it on the same baby scales they I weightd my 23 lb son on when he was born.


LOL. Damn that made me shoot my Pepsi out of my nose.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

nice fish but looks to top out around 5.5-6. there are 7lbr's in alum though.

the spillway fish are really getting torchered this spring. it's nice to see the guys that dont have access to boat/lake fishing get into some trophy fish but i would be all for having spillway off limits during high water to give the poor fish that get confined a chance to migrate down river and too make some of the shady people down there honest fisherman.


----------



## Mule

Gottagofishn said:


> This has been my favorite thread today..........Mule, beautiful fish, both of them. Nice way to beat all of this sucky weather..
> 
> KC.....ur slayin me............ Caw, Caw.


Good. I'm glad that people can read this thread and laugh. I didn't create this tread looking for a fight. Just to give my insight as to how I'm having success at the spillway when others are not. But it took a different turn and direction, and this is what we end up with. Entertainment. Enjoy and happy posting.


----------



## Mule

Fishin Finatic said:


> I caught a 9 lb smallmouth in Alum. I know it was 9 lb cause I weighted it on the same baby scales they I weightd my 23 lb son on when he was born.


That is funny and I dont even care if that is a dig on me. Funny.


----------



## Mule

Dandrews said:


> I have a Berkley digital scale, Im not sure how accurate it is but last year I caught a 26 saugeye that registered just over 6 lb I thought it was heavier and I caught a 25 hybrid striper that registered 9lb 4 oz, I wouldnt have guessed it at quite that much.
> From Smallmouth Bass: An In-Fisherman Handbook of Strategies, the formula for a bass when you only have a length measurement is Length x Length x Length (to the nearest 1/4 inch) /1600. Obviously thats only a ballpark number. By that formula a 22.5 smallmouth could weigh 7 lb.


Right, the state record is a 23" 9lb smallie, so why can't a 22 1/2" smallie weigh 7 lbs? And thanks for the awesome post.


----------



## eyefish22

No one is taking shots at you mule, more so the believers vs non believers. Its not that a 7lb smallie is impossible out of the spillway but that the one in the dosent look to be a 7. When a smallmouth get to be about 5.5 its body build changes, (much like a bull bluegill gets to mound on its head,) and imo that fish dosent desplay that body build. No matter what its a HUGE inland ohio public water smallie.


----------



## crittergitter

There's no such thing as an accurate scale. I tell my wife that all the time.


----------



## Mule

I don't mind if people take jabs at me. So please post on, that is was this if for...right? That smallie was entered as a 22.5 inch 7 lb small mouth bass, for my fish ohio pin, as well as that musky. Also I have an extra 1990, 1991, 1992, 1995, 1997, 1998, 1999 and 2010 Fish Ohio Pins, I am willing to sell or trade for the ones I need. 80, 81, 84, 85, 86, 88, 89 and 2000.


----------



## fallen513

Very solid looking 18" 5lbr. lol.


----------



## CaptKC

My left index finger is 4 inches long from knuckle to tip of my finger. I consider myself an average male at 6' and 205 lbs. Assuming mule has similar length left index, and based on very non-scientific research using the back of a business card to measure on the screen, the smallmouth in question is 5 1/2 times as long as his left index finger which would put the fish at 22" and I'm sure if you layed it down and squeezed the tail, you could get an extra half inch out of the fish. Using the formula supplied by Dandrews, it puts the fish right at 7 lbs. 

Don't worry about the naysayers mule....great fish and again looks like 7 lbs to me.


----------



## Mule

Sweet. Thanks for the post.


----------



## fallen513

CaptKC said:


> My left index finger is 4 inches long from knuckle to tip of my finger. I consider myself an average male at 6' and 205 lbs. Assuming mule has similar length left index, and based on very non-scientific research using the back of a business card to measure on the screen, the smallmouth in question is 5 1/2 times as long as his left index finger which would put the fish at 22" and I'm sure if you layed it down and squeezed the tail, you could get an extra half inch out of the fish. Using the formula supplied by Dandrews, it puts the fish right at 7 lbs.
> 
> Don't worry about the naysayers mule....great fish and again looks like 7 lbs to me.


All the math in the world still doesn't make it a 7 lb fish. Have you seen a 7 lbr. before? 

Have a look:





















Now let's take a look at say... a 3.5 lb. smallie:














Things that make ya go hmmmmm. Don't trust those scales.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

i am not debating the length. looks 20+ but like the guy below mentioned it doesnt have the build that a 6lb+ tank would have. 

http://www.longcast.com/photos/smallmouth-bass

check out the link above to compair several fish and the different sizes/builds
fallen513...thats what i am talking about....i hope to land one of that size here in a few weeks @ LSC!


----------



## CaptKC

I cave....sorry Mule....you're on your own now. 

Fallen...never seen a 7lber, but have handled a couple 5 lber's. You have a nice fish there and would guess well over 7. Congrats.


----------



## fallen513

Those are not my fish.


----------



## Mushijobah

fallen513 said:


> All the math in the world still doesn't make it a 7 lb fish. Have you seen a 7 lbr. before?
> 
> Have a look:


Now I've seen one held out 2 feet from someone's body! Thanks!


----------



## acklac7

Mushi that's the "go-go gadget" deal JamesT was talking about


----------



## mossboss

NewbreedFishing said:


> nice fish but looks to top out around 5.5-6. there are 7lbr's in alum though.
> 
> the spillway fish are really getting torchered this spring. it's nice to see the guys that dont have access to boat/lake fishing get into some trophy fish but i would be all for having spillway off limits during high water to give the poor fish that get confined a chance to migrate down river and too make some of the shady people down there honest fisherman.


This is the best Idea I ever heard from this website!


----------



## Photog

Mushijobah said:


> Now I've seen one held out 2 feet from someone's body! Thanks!


Nahh he just has huge hands and a tiny head...some sorta medical condition.


----------



## fallen513

Mushijobah said:


> Now I've seen one held out 2 feet from someone's body! Thanks!


That doesn't change the obvious girth of that fish.


----------



## Pigsticker

Here's 2 (the bigger ones) right at 20 & 21" that aren't from Erie so don't have that football shape. The slightly bigger 1 was just at 6lbs and I think it/they look bigger. And again I'm 6'5 and 265 in these pics.

Hey Mule again its 1 hella bass u got there. :BNow its not toward u but the debate.


----------



## jiggerman

Well what the heck , there is a good fish storie in all of us. Nice fish mule the one i let get away was 10 lbs. And i hope to catch one that big someday . Good fishing to all of you, we need the rain to stop so everyone will get out on the water and brag about their big one.


----------



## I'll go in after it

Well one thing I noticed about the alleged 7 lbder was that the tail was huge . As big or bigger than the 6 lbder but without knowing the girth it is a difficult call . It would seem that the length is less than 22 though but whatever it is a great catch . Wanted to get up that way but to busy catching trout , crappie and even a 37 lb. flathead (weighted at the boathouse ) . I get multiple pin's each year but can't seem to get the variety of specie's needed for master angler . Maybe hitting Alum Creek is the answer


----------



## Eric E

fallen513 said:


> That doesn't change the obvious girth of that fish.


What, you don't like it when someone doubts something you think is true? 



sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Mule

Now these people are gonna say that Osama Bin Ladin isn't dead. Every one has thier own opinion, and thats fine. It don't bother me. I know what I caught...because I was there, I realed it in, I held it. So to the na-syaers, have fun "Trying" to catch a smallie that big this year or the next, or ever. But be warned, if you post, it may get shot down. So go eat more crow. Again thanks for posting and makeing this the most popular thread on the web-site. I hope to catch up with the cool people on here and fish with them. I plan on going to the Deer Creek spillway soon, heard the white bass are good there.


----------



## hang_loose

Fishin Finatic said:


> I caught a 9 lb smallmouth in Alum. I know it was 9 lb cause I weighted it on the same baby scales they I weightd my 23 lb son on when he was born.


Dang Dude, I feel sorry for your wife but I really feel sorry for you.


----------



## RIVERRUNT

A nice smallie in anyones book.Jealousy will get you nowhere.I just read where there was a bass tournament and the winning stringer of 5 smallmouth averaged 6.3 lbs each and the largest was over eight.i think it was in canada.Can you believe that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know of one 7lb plus smallie caught at alum creek in the lake a couple years back.


----------



## BrOnZeBaCk BuTcHeR

Nice fish!!!


----------



## Bubbagon

Nice smallie, dude. Certainly a once in a lifetime fish for Central Ohio.


----------



## BassSlayer41

Nice smallie! I was there Saturday and caught a 2lb smallie and I thought that was decent.

Does any know what the spillway is like right now?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Muskarp

Mushijobah said:


> Now I've seen one held out 2 feet from someone's body! Thanks!


Mushi, I've seen two feet arms before. And those are definetly not two foot arms. I call shananagins!!!!


----------



## getitgetit

Some nice fish and some funny replies :B \m/


----------



## willisbucks

Yepp dear creek heard they are getting 7lb white bass out of there....lol....j.k.


----------



## Thick Rick

LOL...always cracks me up the debates that go on over the size of a fish in a picture. I can only see the side of the fish. I have no idea what the girth is, so I can't even begin to guess the weight of it, but it sure is a nice bronzeback either way.

As for 7 lb smallmouth not existing in Alum, I can tell you they most certainly do. The biggest I have seen there in person is 7 lb 12 oz. I didn't catch it, but I did see it weighed. I have also seen many 6-7 lb smallies caught in tournaments on Alum. And according to the ODNR, when they took the shock boat out, they found that there are multilpe state records of every fish in Alum. And those are just the ones they happened to see that day. Yes, there are several 9+ lb smallmouth in Alum.

This is the perfect time of year to catch a huge one, too. Unfortunately nature is not cooperating.


----------



## fallen513

That's a nice smallie in your avatar Rick. 8, 9 lbs or so?


----------



## Mizzy

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv/?site_no=03228805&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00062,72020

Alum spillway gates are opening up ?


----------



## Pigsticker

Thick Rick said:


> LOL...always cracks me up the debates that go on over the size of a fish in a picture. I can only see the side of the fish. I have no idea what the girth is, so I can't even begin to guess the weight of it, but it sure is a nice bronzeback either way.
> 
> As for 7 lb smallmouth not existing in Alum, I can tell you they most certainly do. The biggest I have seen there in person is 7 lb 12 oz. I didn't catch it, but I did see it weighed. I have also seen many 6-7 lb smallies caught in tournaments on Alum. And according to the ODNR, when they took the shock boat out, they found that there are multilpe state records of every fish in Alum. And those are just the ones they happened to see that day. Yes, there are several 9+ lb smallmouth in Alum.
> 
> This is the perfect time of year to catch a huge one, too. Unfortunately nature is not cooperating.


So odnr found several 9lb+ smlargemouth, several 13lb+ largemouth, several 50+lb muskies, several 5lb crappies, several 14lb+ saugeye, several 4lb+ bluegill and several flatties over 100+lbs huh? All in 1 day too? That's the most preposterous urban legend I've ever heard. Even beats me being told by about 50 people across Ohio that their nearby dam has cats the size of a VW. They all have it on good authority by the police divers too.


----------



## claytonhaske

Mizzy said:


> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv/?site_no=03228805&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00062,72020
> 
> Alum spillway gates are opening up ?


Yeah, its starting to open.


----------



## Mizzy

Oh man I am loving what I am seeing right now, I feel like hitting up the spillway later tonight. Anyone going to check it out with me ?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Sheits gettin really thick now and you can never believe a cowboy's fan! 9lb smalljaws?? what dnr office were you speaking of? texas??? hahhahaaaa




CowboyKillers (NY GIANTS)


----------



## Joey209

Mizzy said:


> Oh man I am loving what I am seeing right now, I feel like hitting up the spillway later tonight. Anyone going to check it out with me ?


You might as well. Everybody and their brother is.Im goin go out on a limb and say the spillway is gettin alil too much pressure


----------



## Lundy

Hey Mule,

Very nice smallie, expecially from inland waters.

This is a 7.4 that my buddy cuaght last spring when I took him to Erie on his first smallie erie trip.


----------



## Pigsticker

Wow! That fish is incredible. Can't wait to get one like that. Hopefully in a few weeks.


----------



## fallen513

What a football!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

going to be going 4 a pig that size next week at LSC! :B
For 11 days none the less 
hopefully these lil 5lbrs will be abundant 
 

temps are slowly creeping up !%


----------



## dre

That is a very nice smallie! What are the chances of me catching a beast like that in a cental ohio river/creek haha!


----------



## bstew

Regardless of all the "haters" that is a nice fish. To not start arguments, and urban legends we should all stick with the facts. If all of those who doubt large small mouth in cental ohio, look back throught the state records and you will see that at one time the record small mouth was caught out of Antrim Lake.


----------



## fishingredhawk

For comparison, here is a 5.3lb Alum smallmouth weighed at a OMBTT tournament. The fish you are holding is most certainly not 1.7 lbs heavier than this fish. You caught a *very* nice fish, bigger than any smallmouth I've ever caught out of Alum, but I don't believe your fish weighed 7lbs. I don't get jealous when others catch giants, I get excited and celebrate it! But I can also spot a clear exaggeration when I see one.


----------



## fallen513

Nice legit fish Redhawk!


----------



## Mizzy

Planning to hit up the Spillway tonight. Anyone fished there today or yesterday? Any bites or catches ?


----------



## skycruiser

the hate has clouded the fact that you caught a career smallie. i bet the fight was incredible!

instead of searching for pictures to debate the size, some folks might be better served googling smallmouth tactics so they can post fish pics for everyone to tear apart. I can't remember seeing a fish picture from a majority of the people who disagree with the weight, so dont sweat it dude. they'll never catch one with their bobbers and zebco's. jealousy is a powerful emotion!


----------



## lkerieangler22

skycruiser said:


> the hate has clouded the fact that you caught a career smallie. i bet the fight was incredible!
> 
> instead of searching for pictures to debate the size, some folks might be better served googling smallmouth tactics so they can post fish pics for everyone to tear apart. I can't remember seeing a fish picture from a majority of the people who disagree with the weight, so dont sweat it dude. they'll never catch one with their bobbers and zebco's. jealousy is a powerful emotion!


finally someone says it this is so pathetic...i joined this site about a year ago and i cant believe how much this happens.... someone catches a nice fish...puts numbers with it and instantly its a fraud and not what they say it is...GET OVER YOURSELF!!!! holy SH*T every single fishing t-shirt talks about a fish being this long now and twice that size later who cares how big he claims it to be or it really is. this is what fishing is all about if your not actually weighing them for tournament play then who cares what it weighs? this is a fish story MULE will get to tell his grandkids and greatgrand kids one day and i wont be surprised if its a 10 lbs fish by then anyway. some of the greatest fishing stories aren't always accurate. im not saying his isnt. thats a massive fish and with the spawn right now could easily EASILY be a 7 lber. stop hating on peoples fish for Christ's sake. the point is to have fun on here and get supportive advice not to post a monster fish then everyone tell you its not what you say it is. hell i was in first grade when i was told if you have nothing nice to say then dont say anything at all; sad day went a bunch of grown men are fighting about a fish...looking at this thread makes me feel like OGF is the new Washington D.C. and i hate politics...even more so when a fishing thread is looking more and more like it...Great fish Mule! i would love to hook into one that size one day. Couldnt believe what that would be like when it breaks the surface trying to throw the hook! memory you'll have forever


----------



## Pigsticker

skycruiser said:


> the hate has clouded the fact that you caught a career smallie. i bet the fight was incredible!
> 
> instead of searching for pictures to debate the size, some folks might be better served googling smallmouth tactics so they can post fish pics for everyone to tear apart. I can't remember seeing a fish picture from a majority of the people who disagree with the weight, so dont sweat it dude. they'll never catch one with their bobbers and zebco's. jealousy is a powerful emotion!


Jealousy? Zebcos and bobbers? Seems to me all the guys who doubt the size of that bass have caught plenty of ohio bass bigger than that each if u look at their gallery. So idk what they'd be jealous of.

And Mule again man GREAT bass, period. Nothing on here is meant to be personal at all from any post I've seen yet. Its just a stimulating debate, that's all.


----------



## crittergitter

lkerieangler22 said:


> finally someone says it this is so pathetic...i joined this site about a year ago and i cant believe how much this happens.... someone catches a nice fish...puts numbers with it and instantly its a fraud and not what they say it is...GET OVER YOURSELF!!!! holy SH*T every single fishing t-shirt talks about a fish being this long now and twice that size later who cares how big he claims it to be or it really is. this is what fishing is all about if your not actually weighing them for tournament play then who cares what it weighs? this is a fish story MULE will get to tell his grandkids and greatgrand kids one day and i wont be surprised if its a 10 lbs fish by then anyway. some of the greatest fishing stories aren't always accurate. im not saying his isnt. thats a massive fish and with the spawn right now could easily EASILY be a 7 lber. stop hating on peoples fish for Christ's sake. the point is to have fun on here and get supportive advice not to post a monster fish then everyone tell you its not what you say it is. hell i was in first grade when i was told if you have nothing nice to say then dont say anything at all; sad day went a bunch of grown men are fighting about a fish...looking at this thread makes me feel like OGF is the new Washington D.C. and i hate politics...even more so when a fishing thread is looking more and more like it...Great fish Mule! i would love to hook into one that size one day. Couldnt believe what that would be like when it breaks the surface trying to throw the hook! memory you'll have forever


So, it's all peaches n cream in your world eh. Oh, how wonderful it must be to have everyone in your life always agree with everything you ever say or do. How dare anyone offer an objective thought on a fishing forum. It's preposterous! Personally, I don't care how much the fish caught weighs. I also won't tell you how much I think it weighs as you will tell me that I don't have a right to have my own thoughts on such matters.


----------



## teknical 1tch

fishermen? or highschool girls........


----------



## NewbreedFishing

A 5lb smallie is not a career fish IMO. We live in a state that produces those regularly. I have seen/heard rookie bass fisherman(and i have friends that do it) miss-estimate the size of there fish so many times it gets comical around here. I know i would be called out if I didnt have a scale reading visable in my picture if i was claiming to have caught a 6-7lbr SM. They arent like BIG BUCKS...you cant just count the number of tines. So its not jealousy ITS EXPERIENCE holding a big fish and learning the correct wieghts and NOT BS people that have been there and done it.



skycruiser said:


> I can't remember seeing a fish picture from a majority of the people who disagree with the weight, so dont sweat it dude. they'll never catch one with their bobbers and zebco's. jealousy is a powerful emotion!


ALSO I am looking to sell all my crap equip. so i can upgrade to Zebco's.


----------



## fishingredhawk

NewbreedFishing said:


> ALSO I am looking to sell all my crap equip. so i can upgrade to Zebco's.


Hey Mitch, I'd be more than happy to take that Daiwa LT off your hands


----------



## hang_loose

crittergitter said:


> So, it's all peaches n cream in your world eh. Oh, how wonderful it must be to have everyone in your life always agree with everything you ever say or do. How dare anyone offer an objective thought on a fishing forum. It's preposterous! Personally, I don't care how much the fish caught weighs. I also won't tell you how much I think it weighs as you will tell me that I don't have a right to have my own thoughts on such matters.


Don't forget.....If he wants your opinion,,,,,He will give it to you eh...........


----------



## Fisher4Life12

The bottom line is...that is not a 7lbs smalllie...period. Its not about hating or jealousy.....its about experience vs. a lack of experience.....The guys here with experience know that it is not 7lbs. and have every right to call it out. This ain't personal...its fishing!


----------



## st.slippy

since this is about spillway success, I did pick up a 15" white bass there, missed a few fish as well in a little over an hour. Stopped there after I picked up a short eye on the main lake


----------



## Gepetto

Nice smallie, Mule. Congrats. I have two questions, one for you, and one in general.

Have you checked the 7 lb scales against a known weight?

We know what a "hater" is. The label's been used a few times on this thread. But shouldn't we have a label for those magnanimous individuals who jump on the bandwagon, confess true belief, lavish love, and start firing ridicule and jealousy shots at every spook, real or imagined, that clears its throat along the celebration route? Don't the lovers deserve a label, too? "Lover" itself just doesn't get it, imho, just doesn't capture the passive/aggressive nature of the behavior.


----------



## JamesT

Gepetto's Pizza?


----------



## Gepetto

JamesT said:


> Gepetto's Pizza?


Sure 'nuff. I'm the kindly, old, white-haired gentleman with spectacles and a big mustache. Stop in within the next seven days, give the promotional code OGFC and a printed copy of this thread, and I'll comp any of you to a free 12" pizza, choice of two toppings, not to include drinks, to go.


----------



## Mizzy

Gepetto said:


> Sure 'nuff. I'm the kindly, old, white-haired gentleman with spectacles and a big mustache. Stop in within the next seven days, give the promotional code OGFC and a printed copy of this thread, and I'll comp any of you to a free 12" pizza, choice of two toppings, not to include drinks, to go.


:Banane42: That just sounds amazing to a broke college student, I need to stop by if its around my place haha. 

People in Ohio are way too nice. Haha


----------



## Mizzy

Been to Alum Spillway twice since last wednesday, didn't get a single bite. The gates were closed when we were there and felt like there was a single fish there. But as always someone caught 2 fairly good white bass. 

How is the spillway looking right now ?


----------



## Gepetto

Mizzy said:


> :Banane42: That just sounds amazing to a broke college student, I need to stop by if its around my place haha.
> 
> People in Ohio are way too nice. Haha


What's a fishing forum for if you can't pull on a few strings? Speaking of which, did you know that Pinnochio was one helluva fisherman?

I don't think anyone really doubts Mule's sincerity, but there's a lot happens between the eyes and the scales and the circumstances, things that even Rod Serling can't account for, and this looks to be a time to play the theme music. 

I do wish we'd ease up on those who honestly doubt. You aren't asking them to believe Mule so much as doubt their own experiences. THere's a gulf between being a hater and being a skeptic, and sometimes the lovers are the biggest haters.


----------



## hang_loose

Gepetto said:


> Sure 'nuff. I'm the kindly, old, white-haired gentleman with spectacles and a big mustache. Stop in within the next seven days, give the promotional code OGFC and a printed copy of this thread, and I'll comp any of you to a free 12" pizza, choice of two toppings, not to include drinks, to go.


I'll stop in.....No need for a free pizza for me sir. I like your style!!!


----------

